# Burn & Sons junk yard near Edinburgh



## dead pigeon (Mar 3, 2010)

Burn & Sons is a really eclectic collection of practically anything you can think of. They specialise in house clearance and while you can find some useful items, most of it sits outside and rots and becomes part of the environment. You will be there for hours if you take a camera. Actually, you could probably find one there!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 4, 2010)

Now that is different! I have seen cleaner derelict places than that. Really like your photos.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh, fantastic! I could spend days there! 
Great pic of the glass and I just love that chair hedge. 
Great find.


----------



## doc invisible (Mar 5, 2010)

*still in business??*

am guessing this place is actually still in use then? looking for defunkt sites in edinburgh, any leads ? x d


----------



## mookster (Mar 5, 2010)

I like! I could happily spend an entire day there rummaging and photographing


----------



## dead pigeon (Mar 6, 2010)

*reply*

Hi doc, as this place is open to the public and they dont mind photographers im pretty sure I can tell you how to get there..Head out of Edinburgh towards Musselburgh and Prestonpans. Past the power station and its on the right, its been a while as it was 2007 so im not sure exactly how far. There are several buildings full of all kinds of old tat, and as i said pretty much anything you can think of dumped everywhere, a particular favorite was a horse box library! Will upload a few more pictures at some point. Happy wandering!


----------



## escortmad79 (Mar 10, 2010)

You urbexed a reclaimation yard?


----------

